# CA Looking To Expand Red Flag Law



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

To add, school personal, employers and co-workers to the list of those that can accuse you of being dangerous and subsequently have the police take your firearms without due process. CA transforming into Nazi Germany more and more with each passing day. The SCOTUS has to start taking 2nd amendment cases.



> It would expand California's red flag law of who could request guns be taken away to include school personnel, employers and co-workers.


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/bill-would-expand-gun-violence-restraining-order-rules/vp-AAxFGdq


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just plain sick..............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

All the commies have to do is wait outside the range and record plates. Check out who’s vehicles it is then report they are unstable. Real easy to confiscate a lot of weapons that way.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh good, another reason not to talk to anyone.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I know some of you live in California and I don't mean to be rude, but why!? If everyone with a brain and a wallet would just move away for a year or two the state would go bankrupt and then you could reclaim it for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> I know some of you live in California and I don't mean to be rude, but why!? If everyone with a brain and a wallet would just move away for a year or two the state would go bankrupt and then you could reclaim it for pennies on the dollar.


It's not rude, it's a legit inquiry. But it's not only downsides...
My brother moved down to L.A. to make $$$... worked for Northrup, Hughes Aerospace, and General Dynamics. When he retired his salary was $225,000 a year + bonuses. My daughter works at one of those multi-billion dollar startups in L.A. and already makes $140,000 a year + stock options. She's 26.
There's a huge job market down there for the highly qualified.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

StratMaster said:


> It's not rude, it's a legit inquiry. But it's not only downsides...
> My brother moved down to L.A. to make $$$... worked for Northrup, Hughes Aerospace, and General Dynamics. When he retired his salary was $225,000 a year + bonuses. My daughter works at one of those multi-billion dollar startups in L.A. and already makes $140,000 a year + stock options. She's 26.
> There's a huge job market down there for the highly qualified.


So on one hand you have money, sunny weather, and some beautiful scenery. On the other hand you have a high cost of living, suppression of freedom, criminalized political correctness, limited civil liberty, heavy taxation, tyrannical gun restrictions, socially acceptable mental illness, high crime, huge homeless populations, socialism, and a constant influx of unvetted foreigners many of who are depraved animals. I think I would need about $25,000,000 a year with stock options and a small cadre of retired navy seals to make that trade worth it. But to each his own, the love of money has never called to me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

patrioteer said:


> I know some of you live in California and I don't mean to be rude, but why!? If everyone with a brain and a wallet would just move away for a year or two the state would go bankrupt and then you could reclaim it for pennies on the dollar.


State's already going bankrupt (unfunded state pensions, illegals). I was born a raised in So Cal. I have 5-7 more years before I can retire and I will be leaving the state. I hate what it's become but unfortunately I have to deal with for a few more years before I can join the rest of you in the free states.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

patrioteer said:


> So on one hand you have money, sunny weather, and some beautiful scenery. On the other hand you have a high cost of living, suppression of freedom, criminalized political correctness, limited civil liberty, heavy taxation, tyrannical gun restrictions, socially acceptable mental illness, high crime, huge homeless populations, socialism, and a constant influx of unvetted foreigners many of who are depraved animals. I think I would need about $25,000,000 a year with stock options and a small cadre of retired navy seals to make that trade worth it. But to each his own, the love of money has never called to me.


You NAILED it...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This is a perfect example of why we should not negotiate for one second on gun control.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This is a perfect example of why we should not negotiate for one second on gun control.


^^^^^ X1000

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

OK, I watched a little, and from what I can tell it is,"If we can save just one life, then it would be worth it." That is what "white haired mama" said. Then "doofus" legislator Ting chimed in, with his retard soliloquy. For once, I think that I agree with the ACLU, and measures to restrict, are going to infringe upon rightful gun owners. Like those with manic depression for instance.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, I watched a little, and from what I can tell it is,"If we can save just one life, then it would be worth it." That is what "white haired mama" said. Then "doofus" legislator Ting chimed in, with his retard soliloquy. For once, I think that I agree with the ACLU, and measures to restrict, are going to infringe upon rightful gun owners. Like those with manic depression for instance.


"If we can save just one life". I call bs on this stance because if they really felt like this they'd apply it to illegals as well.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> "If we can save just one life". I call bs on this stance because if they really felt like this they'd apply it to illegals as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Liz Wheeler had a good quote on the "save one life" thing.
"If you want to save lives, ban abortion, not guns."


----------

